# Looking for GI Nutritionist or Dietician



## 15190 (Oct 24, 2005)

My name is Wendy and I'm an acquisitions editor for Fair Winds Press, an imprint of the Quayside Publishing Group, headquartered in Gloucester, Massachusetts. We're publishing a cookbook called THE IBS HEALTHY LIVING COOKBOOK in Fall 2006, and I'm looking for a GI nutritionist or dietician to develop and write the recipes for the book. A doctor will be writing the foreword and vetting the recipes. If anyone sees a GI nutritionsit or dietician, I would be most interested in receiving their contact information to you. Any help is much appreciated.Thank you.Wendy


----------

